# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Samsung] Μοτέρ πλυντηρίου με 9 καλώδια

## sso

Καλημέρα σας,
Έχω στα χέρια μου ένα μοτέρ από πλυντήριο samsung με 9 καλώδια και θα ήθελα την βοήθεια των ειδικών για την συνδεσμολογία, ώστε να το αξιοποιήσω σε κάποια κατασκευή/εφαρμογή.
Επισυνάπτω φωτογραφίες του μοτέρ.
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά και πολλά συγχαρητήρια για το θαυμάσιο και χρησιμότατο φόρουμ.

IMG_20190411_104803 by ssoklis, on Flickr
IMG_20190411_104840 by ssoklis, on Flickr
IMG_20190411_104816 by ssoklis, on Flickr

----------


## Κυριακίδης

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UTmQgVDMrk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dp4_Ei48LQ
Τα 2 κόκκινα είναι ταχογεννήτρια / και 2 μαύρα θερμική ασφάλεια? / τα υπόλοιπα εξηγούν τα βίντεο .

----------


## sso

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Να είσαι καλά.
Ήδη (πριν δω την απάντησή σου) και ψάχνοντας και εγώ στο youtube δοκίμασα σε πρώτη φάση με συνεχόμενο ρεύμα 12 volt και δούλεψε βραχυκλώνοντας ένα καλώδιο που πάει στα καρβουνάκια με κάποιο άλλο από τα υπόλοιπα (αφήνοντας στη άκρη τα δυο κόκκινα και τα δυο μαύρα) και δίνοντας ρεύμα στα άλλα δυο.
Επειδή όμως δεν είμαι αρκετά σχετικός περι τα ηλεκτρολογικά δεν τόλμησα με εναλασσόμενο ακόμα. Και επειδή δεν καταλαβαίνω από ηλεκτρολογικά σχέδια αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο βοήθησέ με λίγο ακόμα...
Αφήνω λοιπόν στην άκρη τα δυο κόκκινα και τα δυο μαύρα. Το δεύτερο και το τρίτο από πάνω προς τα κάτω (γκρι και μπλε ανοικτό) πάνε στα καρβουνάκια και έχουμε και άλλα τρία. Το 1, το 4 και το 5 (πράσινο. καφέ και μπλε σκούρο). 
Πώς να κάνω την συνδεσμολογία στα 220 volt; 

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ θερμά και ζητώ συγνώμη αν κουράζω με την ασχετοσύνη μου!!!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ούτε και εγώ γνωρίζω τα πάντα περί κοντρολαρίσματος 
Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg
Το μόνο που καταλαβαίνω σε σχέση με άλλα μοτέρ , το συγκεκριμένο έχει 2 τυλίγματα στάτη χωριστά (αργές / γρήγορες ) με κοινό ουδέτερο / άρα λογικά θέλει κάποιος να εντοπίσει με μέτρηση με βάση το κοινό (των 2 τυλιγμάτων) και την κάθε έξοδο των 2 τυλιγμάτων του στάτη πιο τύλιγμα είναι αργό και πιο γρήγορο .
Άμα δούμε και το παρακάτω βίντεο χάνουμε την μπάλα περί κοντρολαρίσματος και τι απαιτείται 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtulRqznbzI
Ας δούμε τι θα πουν και οι άλλες απόψεις στο πως μπορεί να δουλέψει πρακτικά χωρίς να γραφτούν 500 σελίδες . Πήγαινε το σε ειδικούς να σου πουν γνώμες .

----------


## tipos

Γεφυρωνεις πράσινο με γκρι και δίνεις 220 στα δύο μπλε. Με αυτό τον τρόπο το μοτέρ θα πάρει τις μέγιστες στροφές αλλά δεν πρέπει να το αφήσεις σε λειτουργία περισσότερο από 5-10 sec , υπάρχει κίνδυνος να καεί ή ακόμα και να σπάσει ο συλλέκτης με κίνδυνο τραυματισμού. Κάτι ακόμα που θα συμβεί είναι να ξεκινήσει απότομα με αποτέλεσμα να μετακινηθεί ακόμα και από την θέση του. Για αυτό το λόγο πρέπει να υπάρχει έλεγχος της τροφοδοσίας ρεύματος ξεκινώντας την τάση από χαμηλά. Ένας πρακτικός τρόπος είναι να βρεις μια παλιά ηλεκτρική σκούπα με ποντεσιομετρο και να πάρεις το μηχανισμό του ποντεσιομετρου και να τον συνδέσεις στο μοτέρ σου. Το έχω κάνει και εγώ παλαιότερα με ποντεσιομετρο από σκούπα Miele.

----------


## sso

> ... *δεν πρέπει να το αφήσεις σε λειτουργία περισσότερο από 5-10 sec , υπάρχει κίνδυνος να καεί ή ακόμα και να σπάσει ο συλλέκτης με κίνδυνο τραυματισμού.*....


Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ....
Άρα στην πράξη δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί χωρίς ποντεσιόμετρο;

----------


## tipos

Ακριβώς. Όταν λέω ποντεσιομετρο εννοώ όλο το πακέτο της καλωδίωσης συμπεριλαμβανομένης και της πλακέτας. Με μόνο ένα ποντεσιομετρο δεν γίνεται.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ....
> Άρα στην πράξη δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί χωρίς ποντεσιόμετρο;


Αυτό γινόταν αν είχες μοτέρ χωρίς καρβουνάκια .
https://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...ninternational
Θα δώσω μια γνώμη γιατί τα μοτέρ με καρβουνάκια δεν επιτρέπεται "ζόρι" . γιατί ο ρότορας έχει "μικρά τυλίγματα " και οποιαδήποτε μείωση στροφών σε ανάλογη υψηλή τροφοδοσία θα ανεβάσει τα αμπέρ τόσο ώστε να τα κάψει .
Γιαυτό και τέτοια μοτέρ με καρβουνάκια όπως τρυπάνια κτλ με παρατεταμένο ζόρι σύντομα θα τα πάρεις στο χέρι . 
Για τι είδους κατασκευή ετοιμάζεσαι? μπορεί ανάλογα την κατασκευή που ετοιμάζεις να μην είναι καταλληλότερο μοτέρ το μοτέρ με κάρβουνα.

----------

Papas00zas (14-04-19), tipos (11-04-19)

----------


## sso

Μάλλον για δισκοπρίονο ή για τόρνο ξύλου!

----------


## sso

> Ακριβώς. Όταν λέω ποντεσιομετρο εννοώ όλο το πακέτο της καλωδίωσης συμπεριλαμβανομένης και της πλακέτας. Με μόνο ένα ποντεσιομετρο δεν γίνεται.


Μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω *αυτό* που ήδη έχω στα χέρια μου, και αν ναι πώς κάνω την συνδεσμολογία;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αυτό που δείχνεις είναι για 200W και το μοτέρ που έχεις είναι από 300 και πάνω. Ή θα ακολουθήσεις την μέθοδο του Tipos ή την δική μου με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες dc και ενεργειακής κλάσης Α+++ για ατέλειωτες ώρες τορνιρίσματος .
http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showt...l=1#post599895

Για δισκοπρίονο δεν έχει νόημα το κοντρόλ στροφών .

----------


## sso

Μακάρι να μπορούσα να καταλάβω αυτά που γράφεις στην δική σου λύση!!! :Sad: 

Για δισκοπρίονο όμως μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω χωρίς κοντρόλ; (ο φίλος tipos μου έδωσε απαγορευτικό)!!! :Biggrin: 

Κοντρόλ από δράπανο κάνει;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Μακάρι να μπορούσα να καταλάβω αυτά που γράφεις στην δική σου λύση!!!


Για να καταλάβεις , ότι δοκιμές έκανες με την μπαταρία που είναι 12V το ίδιο γίνεται και με φωτοβολταικά . Απλά δεν αρκούν τα 12V . Αν βάλεις 2 μπαταρίες σε σειρά έχεις 24V και θα γυρίζει πιο δυνατά ούτω καθεξής .
Το ζήτημα είναι πως φτάνεις στα αντίστοιχα της τάσης ac με αντίστοιχη στα dc .

----------


## sso

> ...
> Γιαυτό και τέτοια μοτέρ με καρβουνάκια όπως τρυπάνια κτλ με παρατεταμένο ζόρι σύντομα θα τα πάρεις στο χέρι...


Καλημέρα,
Εχω ένα δράπανο Bosh εδώ και 28 χρόνια περίπου. Κι αν έχει φάει ζόρια. Μέχρι τρύπημα ταράτσας για να περάσουν σωλήνες για καλοριφέρ....Βέβαια είναι μπλε, επαγγελματικό και όχι πράσινο/ερασιτεχνικό.

----------

